# Bartender couldn't wait out this storm



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

buck doe twins buck frosted ears. I hope to find him a home as a 4H project but. Think he was born a month too late

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice hefty kids!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice big kids. It depends when your county fair is. They are big and they might be ok by then.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks! So glad she had enough sense to have them in the barn 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Her buck last year were rob 50 lbs at 3 months. Huge 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow, big kids! Very adorable


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awesome looking kids. How fast did her kids grow last year? We had one born first of march that did really well in 4H last week of July...he could have used another month and would have been perfect. See how big he is closer to weigh in and go from there


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Last night I noticed my doe depressed, so I got her up and saw she had mastitis in the side of her udder with the damaged teat and not much if anything in the other half.... But the kids got in there and I saw tails wagging and I went on. Today the buckling died I assume he starved to death bottle feeding the doeling now. Never had to treat mastitis before. Wish us luck. Oh on a slightly higher note my Nubian doe, Ruthie, kidded two gorgeous buck kids today 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh no! So sorry to hear about your buckling....good luck with the mastitis. Congrats on the other kidding

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Went and got his body. He didn't starve. She laid on him! He was pancaked 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry about your buckling.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks. Looks like she has ketosis Ugh. My goat luck has been terrible


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just adorable!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I'll have to get pics f them standing. Gorgeous


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Awww cutie!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Awe they are precious. Congrats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, sorry for your loss.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

She passed day before yesterday. I'm going to have to go on anti depressants soon


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry.


----------

